# U.S. federal court ruling: Farms can be liable for pollution from manure



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh boy here we go!

http://www.progressivedairy.com/news/latest-news/13163-us-federal-court-ruling-farms-can-be-liable-for-pollution-from-manure?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=012315Extra


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

This is the third thread on the same subject.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24546-manure-problems/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/24540-now-ya-done-stopped-preaching/?hl=preaching


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Hold your breath.

Some day the water quality folks will messure the mineral content of the water from Tiled Fields.

Think Phosphates and or Nitrates.


----------

